# Looking for Ligjts.



## Jarhead6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone selling or recommend a floundering light setup I can put on my boat? Thanks


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice boat, congrats. Search the gigging forum, there are multiple options. Most use LED's, while the pro's like the HPS and a ginny.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

I just purchased the 12 volt, 30 watt underwater LED COB Lights (2850 lumens each) from Fishing Lights Etc. Mounted 6 on my rig and have only fished them one time. Based on that one trip I am very impressed and satisfied with their performance.


----------



## Jarhead6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks guys! Any of you having any luck with flounder? I?ve made 4 trips and seen none!


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Flounder are tough to find right now. I've got Outrigger Outdoors Swamp Eye lights. They're sold out right now and will be releasing the new lights in the coming months which will include small fixes to make it easier to mount on boat or gig pole as well as new LED chips that draw less power and are brighter (no generator needed, ~12,000 lumen lights).

They are remote control, capable of dimming or brightening and changing between 2000k warm white (HPS color) to 6000k bright white (typical LED color) depending on what you desire (usually based on water conditions). 

I'm field staff for Outrigger so yes I am partial to them but in all honesty they are great lights and I'm excited to try out the next round of Swamp Eye's they are releasing. I'm not sure if they will rename them something else or not though. 

Can check them out here: www.OutriggerOutdoors.com


----------

